

Should I give 2 weeks notice before I quit? - CubeGuy
http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-3040-Life-in-the-Cubicle-Examiner~y2009m7d22-Cubicle-101-Should-I-give-2-weeks-notice-in-my-resignation-letter

======
jacquesm
Only when you hold the position of governor. jk.

If you ever want to be hired again and your current boss is going to be on
your resume and gets called for a reference it might hurt you.

Personally, I think that unless the situation is absolutely untenable that two
weeks notice is a very reasonable thing to do, especially since in most
companies they'll wave your obligation to work and will just pay you the two
weeks on the spot.

That way you've done the right thing and your employer doesn't have to worry
about having somebody walking around that they know is going to leave anyway.

